# Bellows 3 Company?



## Jet Coaster Fan (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a clear liquor "federal law forbids the sale or re-use of this bottle" that has the words Bellows Company with a backwards 3 between the words bellows and company. Who are the Bellows Company? 
 Here is a picture of the Bellows Company embossing.

 http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x386/999BottleHunter/?action=view&current=IMG_9707.jpg


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 28, 2011)

DOE'S THE BOTTLE LOOK LIKE THIS ONE    http://www.rum.cz/galery/nam/us/bellows/   HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 28, 2011)

Backward 3 especially if the top is flattened is used for the & symbol in some places. The pick are a little too fuzzy for me.


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Feb 28, 2011)

It is a screw top. It says one pint on the bottom. It also has a logo of a fly with two wheat stalks on ether side. 

  http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x386/999BottleHunter/?action=view&current=IMG_9705.jpg


----------

